# Practical faith question.



## gordon 2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Does any of the logical minded here do day trading? Can you recommend from experience a good church? No wait seriously can someone recommend how to get started, in day trading? Can you recommend a good web site?

Pros and cons? Logical help only, please. I don't what your feelings on the subject.


What are the logical takes on this and can I use this as "bible-reference check" for day trading?
http://www.investopedia.com/terms/a/algorithmictrading.asp


----------

